# Need Help with Scratch on monitor



## beingGamer (Jun 20, 2014)

I know this is a tutorial section, but posting it here because maybe the suggested solution would become a tutorial.

I have Dell S2240L monitor. today morning i noticed there is a scratch on the little-lower left side of the screen. its not visible in games but when the background is uniform, like if a browser or folder browser is opened under it.. its visible.

Is there any way i can make it unnoticeable ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 1, 2014)

Dont think so


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

What do you mean "scratch" on monitor? Can you post a screenshot? Are those dead pixels? Or is the screen starting to crack?


----------



## jalal (Sep 11, 2015)

There are many liquid which can help you for this. You can go to market and buy it. I think this can remove your tension, Thank  you.


----------

